# LOTS of baby ratties need homes in Northern Illinois!



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys!

Critter Camp Animal Sanctuary is located in German Valley, IL. Very close to Rockford. They usually don't adopt out animals, but this is a very big exception. A couple rescued a rat from a dog, read that they needed to find a cagemate for it, and bought the opposite gender by accident. Once the first litter was born, they waited too late to separate the kits from the mom, and they turned to Critter Camp for help. The owner, Beth, was told they'd be receiving 20 rats. Somehow that turned into 64 when they were dropped off. On top of that, many of the females were pregnant and they ended up with over 100 rats!!

I was up there today to adopt two boys, and I got to see the rats. They are accustomed to people, VERY adorable, and definitely need homes. I'm not sure how many animals that Critter Camp has, but it wouldn't surprise me if they had over 100. They have three foxes, sugar gliders, degus, chinchillas, and a whole lot more. It's a wonderful agency and I simply want to help them out.

Here's a link to their facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/CritterCamp

Here's some pictures of the boys I picked up today. How adorable are they!?


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Soooo cute! Wish I could get some :c I want some younger boys to keep my older ones company.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I live fairly close to there and am in the market for two male rats. The only problem is that I can only get rats in mid-July, because we are going on a trip for two weeks before that. We don't want to get rats, and then leave them for two weeks.  And I probably couldn't convince my mom to get them until after anyways.


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

CleverRat said:


> I live fairly close to there and am in the market for two male rats. The only problem is that I can only get rats in mid-July, because we are going on a trip for two weeks before that. We don't want to get rats, and then leave them for two weeks.  And I probably couldn't convince my mom to get them until after anyways.


you could contact Beth and ask her to set aside two for you. She has the space


----------

